# Red's Smoked Garlic Butter Shrimp



## seenred

Here's a fast and easy way to cook up some delicious fresh shrimp on a Saturday afternoon.  Total prep time: 20 minutes + 1 hour in marinade.  Total cook time: 40 minutes.

I started with a pound of large fresh shrimp...not always available in my neck of the woods (NE Okla.), but frozen shrimp will work too when you can't find fresh.  Peeled, de-veined, and removed the tails.













IMG_0539.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






Seasoned with some bacon-jalapeno rub, some seasoned garlic salt, and some freshly ground black pepper.













IMG_0543.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






Into a zip lock bag, with a couple splashes of EVOO and a couple splashes of Daddy Hinkle's marinade.













IMG_0545.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






After marinating in the fridge for an hour...I brushed both sides of the shrimp with fresh garlic-infused butter, then dusted with a little more seasoned garlic salt and freshly ground black pepper.













IMG_0547.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






Into the Rec Tec smoker @225*.  Hickory pellets in the hopper, and Pitmaster's Choice in the AMNTS.  Close it up and no peeking for 35-40 minutes.













IMG_0550.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






About 40 minutes later...Done!













IMG_0560.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014


















IMG_0562.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






Plated, with some oven roasted potato wedges, a tossed green salad, and some sweet tea.













IMG_0566.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






A couple of closer looks:













IMG_0567.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014


















IMG_0569.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






These were delicious!  This is Mrs. Red's new favorite shrimp...it's always good when Momma's happy!

Thanks for stopping by...

Red


----------



## brooksy

Great looking shrimp Red!!  Gonna have to try some smoked shrimp soon. Have plenty of seafood available in my neck of the woods.


----------



## smoking b

IMG_0566.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






That's a great looking meal Red!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I like smoked seafood a lot!  What kind of tea are you using?


----------



## pc farmer

Looks great Red.  To bad they are so expensive around here.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow Red, nice meal as per usual....  I have gotta try this, them shrimp look amazing !!  :drool  Dang, nice smoke !  Thumbs Up
BTW, sounds as if Mrs. Red likes em that much,  gotta do em again....  Ya know....  Happy wife... Happy life....  LOL


----------



## foamheart

Good looking seafood Red.........

You'll just have to start using a shrimp siene  up at lake Ooloogah get 'em fresh Red!  <Chuckles>

They look good Red.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Those look great! I have smoked shrimp several times and is one of my favorite ways to eat them. I just wonder why you removed the Heads? Once smoked they are loaded with tasty stuff just like Crawfish and Lobster. Nice Job...JJ


----------



## seenred

Brooksy said:


> Great looking shrimp Red!! Gonna have to try some smoked shrimp soon. Have plenty of seafood available in my neck of the woods.


Thanks Brooksy!  Yeah it must be nice being close enough to the ocean to have access to fresh seafood all the time.

Red


----------



## seenred

Smoking B said:


> IMG_0566.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ seenred
> __ May 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great looking meal Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like smoked seafood a lot!  What kind of tea are you using?


Thanks B!  This was Red Diamond Sweet, but most of the time we brew our own from Lipton teabags.

Red


----------



## seenred

c farmer said:


> Looks great Red.  To bad they are so expensive around here.


Thanks Adam!  Yeah, they're pretty high hear too...it's too bad we can't afford to eat like this all the time.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Red, nice meal as per usual.... I have gotta try this, them shrimp look amazing !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, nice smoke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, sounds as if Mrs. Red likes em that much, gotta do em again.... Ya know.... Happy wife... Happy life.... LOL


Thanks alot Justin!  Yep...if Momma's not happy....you know.

Red


----------



## seenred

Foamheart said:


> Good looking seafood Red.........
> 
> You'll just have to start using a shrimp siene  up at lake Ooloogah get 'em fresh Red!  <Chuckles>
> 
> They look good Red.


Thanks Foam!  I'm afraid the shrimp on Oologah are all fished out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## seenred

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Those look great! I have smoked shrimp several times and is one of my favorite ways to eat them. I just wonder why you removed the Heads? Once smoked they are loaded with tasty stuff just like Crawfish and Lobster. Nice Job...JJ


Thanks JJ!  There's no way I'm getting Mrs. Red to do the heads!  Not gonna have that battle...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Red! And here's to your great smoked shrimp meal!!!

I bet that was enjoyed to the hilt and even smelled incredibly while cooking!

I too am a fan of the heads being on things (especially when grilling/eating whole sardines or smelts where I can start at the head and munch happily right through and eat the whole thing) but whether headless or not, I am certain that this shrimp serving was grand fun!!!!!

Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jmgreen

That looks awesome. I will give it a try in the very near future. I agree with the head on but understand the wife issue. The nice thing about heads, shells and all is you can make a nice broth for gumbo and such.


----------



## seenred

Leah Elisheva said:


> Hi Red! And here's to your great smoked shrimp meal!!!
> 
> I bet that was enjoyed to the hilt and even smelled incredibly while cooking!
> 
> I too am a fan of the heads being on things (especially when grilling/eating whole sardines or smelts where I can start at the head and munch happily right through and eat the whole thing) but whether headless or not, I am certain that this shrimp serving was grand fun!!!!!
> 
> Great job! Cheers! - Leah



Thank you kind Lady!





JMGreen said:


> That looks awesome. I will give it a try in the very near future. I agree with the head on but understand the wife issue. The nice thing about heads, shells and all is you can make a nice broth for gumbo and such.



Thanks JM!  Mrs. Red isn't really a finicky eater...but for some reason she has an aversion to her food staring back at her!

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tasty looking meal Red! Love some good shrimp and tater wedges!


----------



## seenred

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking meal Red! Love some good shrimp and tater wedges!



Thanks Case!  

Both our sons and the DILs came for the day today...I cooked up another big batch of the same recipe for lunch...didn't get any pics today.   A big hit with my whole bunch.

Red


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm quite a bit late to this Party!!  Thanks to Case for bumping it up again!!

Those Shrimp & the Taters look awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bears love that stuff!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jp61

Even though I'm more of a meat-n-potato guy, your plate looks good!


----------



## disco

I am really glad I didn't miss this as I have to try it. Thanks for the post.







Disco


----------



## seenred

Bearcarver said:


> I'm quite a bit late to this Party!!  Thanks to Case for bumping it up again!!
> 
> Those Shrimp & the Taters look awesome!!:drool
> 
> Bears love that stuff!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear...I love that stuff too!



JP61 said:


> Even though I'm more of a meat-n-potato guy, your plate looks good!



Thanks Joe!



Disco said:


> I am really glad I didn't miss this as I have to try it. Thanks for the post.
> :points1:
> Disco



Hello Disco!  Thank you sir!

Red


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

A couple of closer looks:














IMG_0567.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014





















IMG_0569.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014







These were delicious!  This is Mrs. Red's new favorite shrimp...it's always good when Momma's happy!

Thanks for stopping by...

Red
[/quote]





That looks AWESOME!!!  Definitely will try that one soon!!!  Thanks for sharing that recipe.


----------



## seenred

5oclocksomewher said:


> That looks AWESOME!!! Definitely will try that one soon!!! Thanks for sharing that recipe.


Thanks man!  They were so good I did them again for a family gathering yesterday...a big hit with the family!

Red


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

SeenRed said:


> Here's a fast and easy way to cook up some delicious fresh shrimp on a Saturday afternoon.  Total prep time: 20 minutes + 1 hour in marinade.  Total cook time: 40 minutes.
> 
> 
> I started with a pound of large fresh shrimp...not always available in my neck of the woods (NE Okla.), but frozen shrimp will work too when you can't find fresh.  Peeled, de-veined, and removed the tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0539.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ seenred
> __ May 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasoned with some bacon-jalapeno rub, some seasoned garlic salt, and some freshly ground black pepper.






Is that bacon-jalapeño rub something you make or buy?


----------



## seenred

5oclocksomewher said:


> Is that bacon-jalapeño rub something you make or buy?


Its a commercial rub...Big Poppas Smokers' Jallelujah Bacon Jalapeno Rub.  They made 2 rubs with jalapeno in them...and I think they're both great!

Red


----------



## smokinghusker

Hey red, where did you get that grill mat? I've been looking everywhere can't seem to find one like that.


----------



## dannyubc

Thanks!  I am new to this site and leaking ingredients general. I am looking forward to  trying this!:grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinghusker said:


> Hey red, where did you get that grill mat? I've been looking everywhere can't seem to find one like that.


I don't think Red will mind if I help you until he gets back.

Try here:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46

Bear


----------



## cmayna

Very tasty looking shrimp.  Need to try it.


----------



## seenred

Bearcarver said:


> I don't think Red will mind if I help you until he gets back.
> 
> Try here:
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46
> 
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks for picking me up Bear.  Yep...like so many others here, I ordered mine from Todd at Amazen products.  You can also Google Q-mats or Frog mats...there are several online places to order these.

Red


----------



## seenred

Dannyubc said:


> Thanks! I am new to this site and leaking ingredients general. I am looking forward to trying this!





cmayna said:


> Very tasty looking shrimp.  Need to try it.


Thanks guys...we've liked this simple recipe so much that I've been doing nearly every week.

Red


----------



## smokinghusker

Thank you to both of you!!


----------



## catfish1st

SeenRed said:


> Thanks guys...we've liked this simple recipe so much that I've been doing nearly every week.
> 
> Red


Thanks for the qview and info on these great looking shrimp. They will be next item on my smoker.


----------



## msuiceman

Awesome. I haven't had smoked shrimp in a long time. I'm going to mimic you recipe best I can. They look delicious.


----------

